# Retort Pressure Canning



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Folks! First Post, and I hope to get and give some good information. My wife and I are long-time Water-Bath Canners, and recently have made the leap to Pressure Canning for Meats (in-fact, we put up 6lbs of Meatballs just last nite). I did a quick search on the site, but didn't see much on the subject of Canning shelf stable prepared meals in Retort Pouches at home in a Pressure Canner.

On one of my late-nite peruses over the Inter-web, I came across a few spots talking about Pressure Canning in Retort Pouches. My thoughts were that if I could Retort Can shelf stable meals - essentially home made MRE's - I could add variety to my stores, do it consistently with a little extra in my every-day cooking and meal prep., and also have a cache of assembled meals to take with me just on a hike, camping, or on my boat where refrigeration is also a challenge. 

I reached out to one of these places for some more information, but where they're also selling stuff, I wanted to see if anyone here has had any viable experience with the process. From what I've gathered, there isn't necessarily a need for an investment in the expensive vacuum chambers, and that the process and times are essentially the same with Retort as Glass.

I'd love to hear any practical experiences, recipes, techniques, etc., and welcome a discussion on what would/could/should vs wouldn't/couldn't/shouldn't be canned this way.

Cheers!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Check with the canners over in the "what is everyone canning today" thread. They are always experimenting and sharing ideas and recipes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what your question is. A link might help me understand what your question is. A retort is a large container in which a process is carried out. You have a pressure canner the commercial cannery has a retort, same thing different size.

Commercially the term canning refers to metal cans, glass jars, and plastic containers. Those little cream containers are canned as re MRE's. I prefer glass but I have used metal cans. I know nobody that has used plastic in a pressure canning home process.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've looked into it, haven't tried it and dont really know much about it but here are a few links that may help you get started.

http://vacupack.com/r106-retort-canning-bag-8oz-1000ct.html

http://www.vacuumpacker.blogspot.com/

http://vacupack.com/commercial-vacuum-sealers-packers/sammic-vacuum-sealing-machines


----------



## Wandershire (Jul 4, 2021)

*TheManComesAround*

I am Wandershire I run a Retort canning group on Facebook, we are not selling anything just a passionate group of people that have taken high tech to food preservation. We often experiment with Commercial food preservation techniques that can be done at home. So shelf stable & disaster proof foods. 




__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------

